# Adoptive mom also a sister, Would it work?



## caters (Apr 8, 2017)

In my first edition(which I never finished) of my Kepler Bb story, the same year that there is an actual civilization there and not just 1 family, Lisa becomes pregnant with twins.

Because of fetal diapause at 6 months pregnant(this is based on ovulation, not LMP), 1 twin goes through typical third trimester development at a time and so Lisa goes into labor and gives birth to her first twin. The contractions stop after that placenta(if it is in fact DiDi twins or fraternal twins) comes out or if it is MoDi or MoMo(For MoMo twins, the amniotic sac heals up with the baby inside, even faster if that tear in the amniotic sac on the side rather than the bottom) is , that placenta stays there and contractions stop with an intact placenta still in the uterus. If something goes wrong, in particular the tear in the amniotic sack being at the bottom and both twins coming out, a full term baby and a micropreemie are born as twins.

Alma, Lisa's firstborn, is 18 years old at this point. She is still an adolescent because adulthood in this species is not reached until the humanoid is 26 years old(This is kind of like a compensation for conception to 5 years being the gender neutral stage(where you can only tell via genetic testing if it is male or female)).
Alma uses the interplanetary communicator Robin and Lisa got years before(1 year before Lisa became pregnant for the first time) and asks about inducing lactation and adopting the other twin when it is born.
Planetary Leader 1 teleports Alma a kit for adoption and inducing lactation. Here is what is in the kit:


Breast pump
Nursing bra
Nursing shirt(loose fitting blouse)
Chest sling(to hold the baby in the cradle hold, as close to the breast as possible, while in public

Lisa recommends that Alma uses her breast pump while Lisa is nursing the first twin. That way, once 3 months have passed and the second twin is born, she will have an ample milk supply for the baby.
The way I wrote it in the first edition, once the second twin was born(which 5 years later is found out to be a girl), Alma put on the clothing and sling for nursing, found an area to build her home, met another woman who has had children before, lives with that woman for a year while her home is built, and then moves into her home, connecting it to Lisa and Robin's home.

Now I asked my momma about this adoptive mom/sister relationship and she said that typically twins stay together so if 1 goes, both go. But Lisa just can't handle twins. 1 baby is enough for her. And Alma has never been pregnant so it is better for her to have 1 baby as well. This leads to the twins being separated.

So if the newborn twin is separated from the 3 month old twin minutes after it is born, is that a problem? Is it a problem not feeding a newborn colostrum because it was pumped out months ago? Basically, will this work, Alma being both a sister and an adoptive mom of the younger twin?


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 8, 2017)

It will work only if you write it. Can we see a sample in Showcase?


----------



## caters (Apr 8, 2017)

No, I am not asking if this would work in writing because it would.  Plus I have started rewriting my Kepler Bb story from scratch a few months ago, still having similar scenes but with more narration as well as dialogue. I am at the chapter where Lisa gives birth to her firstborn who, 5 years later is named Alma. That is several chapters away from having a civilization and a twin pregnancy.

I am wondering if this would actually work in real life, separating twins and not feeding a newborn colostrum because it was pumped off months ago. Don't newborns need colostrum for the first few days? And twins being separated is a whole other challenge.

On the one hand, it is good for both the biological mom and the adoptive mom to have twins separated between the 2 because 1 baby is already a lot of work, twins are twice or sometimes even 3x as much work for 1 mom. And if an adolescent wants a child to care for, it is better to induce lactation and adopt a child than it is to become pregnant(100% fertility unless genetics prove otherwise, not fully grown, uterus might not be fully developed, especially if periods come after breast development(which is usually the case, I am an exception to that. For me breast development and periods started at the same time), other complications of teen pregnancy, mostly social complications).

On the other hand the children might feel opposed to the moms. They might rather stay together from birth than be separated. If they are separated they could get twin separation anxiety(they really want to be with their twin but can't so they feel anxious, even more so if the mom(biological or adoptive) is gone, even for a few minutes.

This can lead to complications either way. If the twins both stay with their biological mom, as if 1 child wasn't enough, their mom is going to be very tired, much more so than with even a single newborn. If their mom is really tired, she might only be able to feed the children for a while and have the father do the rest of the work. For a father like Robin(always busy building something, be it a toy or a surface chamber for someone's home), that just won't happen and so the mom might get too tired to do anything for the twins. This could lead to death of the twins via poisoning, dehydration, or starvation, not good for the mom or the twins.

If the twins are separated, as I already said, they might get twin separation anxiety so this isn't good for the twins either but it is good for the moms.


----------



## Annoyingkid (Apr 8, 2017)

> I am wondering if this would actually work in real life, separating twins and not feeding a newborn colostrum because it was pumped off months ago. Don't newborns need colostrum for the first few days? And twins being separated is a whole other challenge.



Pick whichever one your story needs to happen. Real life doesn't matter at all here. If either choice  works in  the writing, just toss a coin and move on.


----------



## Lisselle (Apr 19, 2017)

You create the reality of your story, so what you say goes. 

Some questions to ponder... Will your Twins know each other? Do they know they are Twins, because regardless of where they live, they will be close if they grow up knowing they are twins. At some point the youngest twin will question why he/she was given up, and regardless of the reason it could be a grief he/she carries all his/her life.

If they don't know they are Twins yet they live close enough to grow up together a bond will develop.

I have Twins,  a boy and a girl, and they are very close. They share such a unique bond even though they are Fraternal, and this closeness has carried into their relationship with my youngest, and all three are great friends.

Twins _are_ hard work when they are little, yet only because of the logistics of two babies. (Carrying, breastfeeding etc...) However their bond does make them very easy. My single baby only wanted me, he had to be carried all the time, I was his primary focus. My twins wanted each other, so I could leave them, even when they were very little, for short periods of time without catastrophic screaming shattering the house. I'd return and they'd be staring into each other's eyes, or touching each other's faces. 

They slept in the same cot for two years, and then slept on beds pushed together until they were 5. Even now they lay on one bed to play Minecraft, or the Binding of Isaac, and all I hear is laughter. (All three children happily share one big room.)

For many years my daughter had anxiety if she were separated from her Twin, (he is the eldest).

I'm not sure about the colostrum, yet there will be pages of information online. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------

